# wooden dummy



## andy (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone know how i may obtain blueprints for a wooden dummy?


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.wingchunonline.com/Wing_Chun/Wooden_Man_01.pdf


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2005)

thank you for the info.But being a man of shall we say 'simple' monetary gains I was hoping if anyone may have come up with a cheap easy to build design- say for example pvc (or if thats even good material at all) but thank you for the info.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2005)

all of the threads I've checked out will no longer allow access.to sites? maybe I'm doing something wrong, I'm not computer savvy


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 3, 2005)

They may just be broken links or something.  Sorry, I know nothing about cheap do it yourself wooden dummies. :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 3, 2005)

I found this for you.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 3, 2005)

I found this too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2005)

Strange how I always thought wooden dummies to be free standing with a heavy base, ala wavemasters or something like it. The plans (all of the ones provided) show a frame work to provide support. 
To my understanding one isn't supposed to hit the wooden arms (and leg) that hard. Mainly to provide training/practice for speed and accuracy. 
I'd like to have one someday for myself. At least there's plans provide to build one's own ... if one has the tools and woodshop to do so. 
Mebbe someday eh?
The idea to build one out of PVC (or better ABS) is not a bad one at all by the way.


----------



## shaolinDave (Jul 4, 2005)

> thank you for the info.But being a man of shall we say 'simple' monetary gains I was hoping if anyone may have come up with a cheap easy to build design- say for example pvc (or if thats even good material at all) but thank you for the info.


 Gottcha. I saw this about a year ago. I cant speak for quality, but you might want to give it a try. approx cost is 30$. 
http://mookjong.20m.com/custom.html


 p.s. When it asks you to download gator.......don't do it!!


----------



## andy (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, thank you all of you this is great!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 4, 2005)

No problem, hope it helps.  Keep us informed of your progress, I'd be interested to know how you make out with your project.


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah take some pictures when its done


----------

